# Any Transit Connect owners?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Pros? Cons? Words of wisdom about them? I know the obvious things like they are lacking in cargo space and power. I suppose I'm most interested in how reliable they have been mechanically.


I keep two of them in the gang box in my van in case I need to carry one up the elevator at a job..........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I keep two of them in the gang box in my van in case I need to carry one up the elevator at a job..........


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have had one since March of last year and have had no problems with it.

It stays pretty loaded down and I have about 80% of the tools and material I kept on my E250.

The only thing Ive noticed is my tires wearing fast. Currently I need to replace the front 2 tires, but the rear ones still look like new.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

drspec said:


> I have had one since March of last year and have had no problems with it.
> 
> It stays pretty loaded down and I have about 80% of the tools and material I kept on my E250.
> 
> The only thing Ive noticed is my tires wearing fast. Currently I need to replace the front 2 tires, but the rear ones still look like new.



When you change those front tires , have em take a good long look at the front brakes also.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> I have had one since March of last year and have had no problems with it.
> 
> It stays pretty loaded down and I have about 80% of the tools and material I kept on my E250.
> 
> The only thing Ive noticed is my tires wearing fast. Currently I need to replace the front 2 tires, but the rear ones still look like new.


At least they're not as expensive as full sized truck tires.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> At least they're not as expensive as full sized truck tires.


 
theyre 10 ply tires

2 tires and an alignment's going to set me back almost $400

The tires on my E250 aren't much more


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I'm really tempted to trade in my truck for one myself. I'm a little disappointed that these little vans cost as much as a full sized van or truck from any other than ford. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I'm really tempted to trade in my truck for one myself. I'm a little disappointed that these little vans cost as much as a full sized van or truck from any other than ford.


Yeah, that is one drawback. But, I have an E250 right now that I absolutely hate and I want to get rid of it in favor of one of these.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> When you change those front tires , have em take a good long look at the front brakes also.


yeah Im sure my mechanic will check it all out but I'll mention it just in case


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> Yeah, that is one drawback. But, I have an E250 right now that I absolutely hate and I want to get rid of it in favor of one of these.


 
I hated the E250 and the poor gas mileage it has 

what type of work do you plan on doing out of it?

when I bought mine, it was to do small service calls and estimates, but now Im back to doing small rough ins and trims outs out of it as well. 

If you plan on doing rough ins out of it, you'll need to plan your jobs well and learn there's no way to keep it clean and organized as well as youd like.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

If I was still hauling tools and material I'd just get a bigger van that runs on diesel.

If I needed something for running around to do estimates and check on guys and maybe carrier the odd screwdriver and light fixture.. transit connect would be good. It's basically a Ford Focus Wagon.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> I hated the E250 and the poor gas mileage it has
> 
> what type of work do you plan on doing out of it?
> 
> ...


All I do are small jobs so it would be fine for my purposes. I don't do new houses and the only roughing I do is for remodels and additions. I've always been good at planning and organizing material so that's no big deal for me. I keep very little material anyway, probably too much on my E250 right now as it is. As time goes on, I'm getting very used to the idea that "less is more".


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ford still makes the E series as a wagon. I wonder how many contractors will take all the seats out and use it for a work truck. :laughing:

I am so glad the E-series is history. What utter pieces of garbage those things were.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> If I was still hauling tools and material I'd just get a bigger van that runs on diesel.


The new full sized Transit (Sprinter equivalent) has a diesel option.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drspec said:


> I hated the E250 and the poor gas mileage it has
> 
> what type of work do you plan on doing out of it?
> 
> ...



Completely agree. I did a radical downsize and have never been so organized in my life. Material gets cleaned out almost daily and is replaced by the material required for the next day. I can plan my work in advance so it's surprisingly easy. 

I originally thought I could wake up in the morning and decide whether to drive the truck or the smaller vehicle but it's not that easy. My tools are all tucked away nicely in the small vehicle. It's easier to just get in and drive.


I love my gas mileage and how easy it is to drive and park. One downside - nobody on the road respects small vehicles. When you drive a truck, people give you space.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

MTW said:


> The new full sized Transit (Sprinter equivalent) has a diesel option.


I'd seriously look into that versus a ProMaster versus a Sprinter versus a box truck. Probably the box truck would win.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> Completely agree. I did a radical downsize and have never been so organized in my life. Material gets cleaned out almost daily and is replaced by the material required for the next day. I can plan my work in advance so it's surprisingly easy.
> 
> I originally thought I could wake up in the morning and decide whether to drive the truck or the smaller vehicle but it's not that easy. My tools are all tucked away nicely in the small vehicle. It's easier to just get in and drive.
> 
> ...


What sort of gas mileage do you actually see? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> What sort of gas mileage do you actually see?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I don't drive a Transit, just a little wagon


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You should be driving a Hummer, you socialist hippy communist liberal. You're a disgrace to the people of Alberta. How dare you use less oil!!!!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's something for us tree huggers!

*Nissan e-NV200 Heading To Portland For Real World Testing*










Nissan will partner with Portland General Electric in a six-week trial that will put the Nissan e-NV200 through the paces of daily work life. Production of the electric van began in earnest in Barcelona last month, and Portland is one of the leading EV markets in America, making it the perfect place for a real-world test.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Ive been thinking about going to get one of the new style transit connects. Im thinking they may have worked all the bugs out of the idea. Maybe.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I'm really looking at the Nissan nv200. I'm liking the price better. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You should be driving a Hummer, you socialist hippy communist liberal. You're a disgrace to the people of Alberta. How dare you use less oil!!!!


Hummers are for trophy wives to drive to the mall.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

ive been waiting for a viable EV since they started coming out.. looks like ill be waiting another decade.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I took a Tesla Model S for a test drive the other day.. it was amazing. The fastest acceleration I've ever felt and so many fancy gadgets. Now I'm trying to figure out a way to squeeze one into the business. I couldn't believe how much space it had inside it! 

One day I'll be slamming it's frunk.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

One of my customers biggest complaints about it was the cupholders. That and it didn't have some of the safety features that regular luxury cars have like the radar and blind spot sensors. Certainly has great acceleration, tried that.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I'm really looking at the Nissan nv200. I'm liking the price better. Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Just checked it out online. Sweet idea for the passenger seat to fold down for a desk, to bad I'm lefty. Fits a 6' ladder inside also. It's ugly but I'm liking it.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Terrible in snow. Drive by wire and there's no easy way to turn off traction control


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I_get_shocked said:


> Terrible in snow. Drive by wire and there's no easy way to turn off traction control


That's easily solved with snow tires.


----------



## Ben25 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would stay away from them. I had a 2012 that I drove for a year. Needed front brakes at 10k, tires at 25k and a new transmission at 30k. 
Also, I had to turn off the AC to get up a hill on the highway without slowing down. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It can't be any worse than an Econoline. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ben25 said:


> I would stay away from them. I had a 2012 that I drove for a year. Needed front brakes at 10k, tires at 25k and a new transmission at 30k.
> Also, I had to turn off the AC to get up a hill on the highway without slowing down.


How loaded down was it?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> It can't be any worse than an Econoline. :no:


Yes it can be much worse...:yes:

You bought an Econoline. with a 6 cylinder engine that comes with light duty parts, now you're crying, yet you have not learned the lesson and will buy a piece of chit! junk box called a Transit, because it is all the rage with liberals, it will have a smaller engine and come with weak homeowner hardware, and will not make 60,000 miles without falling apart because you want to use it like a heavy duty 3/4 ton truck with a V8 with super duty parts:blink: 

Brilliant, by all means be a sap and throw away your money on a piece of junk:laughing:

Wake up!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Yes it can be much worse...:yes:
> 
> You bought an Econoline. with a 6 cylinder engine that comes with light duty parts, now you're crying, yet you have not learned the lesson and will buy a piece of chit! junk box called a Transit, because it is all the rage with liberals, it will have a smaller engine and come with weak homeowner hardware, and will not make 60,000 miles without falling apart because you want to use it like a heavy duty 3/4 ton truck with a V8 with super duty parts:blink:
> 
> ...


Are you drunk? :001_huh: My E-250 has a 4.6 liter V8. It's an all around piece of garbage that hasn't been redesigned in decades, using tired old technology. Furthermore, I don't plan on carrying near the amount of stuff I am now. It's bare bones from here on out. 

"All the rage with liberals". :laughing::laughing: Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> Are you drunk? :001_huh: My E-250 has a 4.6 liter V8. It's an all around piece of garbage that hasn't been redesigned in decades, using tired old technology. Furthermore, I don't plan on carrying near the amount of stuff I am now. It's bare bones from here on out.
> 
> "All the rage with liberals". :laughing::laughing: Yeah, that's it.


4.6 liter V8.?:laughing::laughing: And It's a piece of junk because it was built with light duty parts to handle what a 4.6 liter V8 can produce, that is a flower delivery boys truck:laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Anything under 5 liters (Which baffles me by the way, how much is that anyway? When did we let Italians get into the engineering dept at Chevy and Ford?) is just asking for a problem. Harry is right, cause once you go black, you can never go back....

I would have had to wait from November till February to get me a non stretch chevy 8 cyl 5.0 liter 3500 van due to backorder, so I settled for a 4.6 2500. Compared to the one I had before it, this thing is like a turtle trying to race against a jaguar. Looks the same on the outside though....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I spoke with another EC and he said they replace the brakes more than normal. I looked inside his van and it looked like he was carrying a lot of extra weight in the back.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Anything under 5 liters (Which baffles me by the way, how much is that anyway? When did we let Italians get into the engineering dept at Chevy and Ford?) is just asking for a problem. Harry is right, cause once you go black, you can never go back....
> 
> I would have had to wait from November till February to get me a non stretch chevy 8 cyl 5.0 liter 3500 van due to backorder, so I settled for a 4.6 2500. Compared to the one I had before it, this thing is like a turtle trying to race against a jaguar. Looks the same on the outside though....


Set it on fire...:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Set it on fire...:whistling2:


The second it hits 30k miles (not liters) it is going back as a trade in....


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Funny EC's in other countries can get away with small vans with small engines, yet it cannot be done in America. 

Only a 8L v12 with dual turbochargers can do the job in 'Murica. 

I'm not sayin the transit connect isn't a POS, but classifying anything under 5L/v8 as a POS is dumb.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Funny EC's in other countries can get away with small vans with small engines, yet it cannot be done in America.
> 
> Only a 8L v12 with dual turbochargers can do the job in 'Murica.
> 
> I'm not sayin the transit connect isn't a POS, but classifying anything under 5L/v8 as a POS is dumb.


Who cares what emasculated men do in other country's where their masters tell them when they can piss.

We have 120 years of trial and era and know what it takes to create a machine that will take a beating and still start at 200,000 miles when it's -74 f.

Sorry but we are not week frail emasculated men who are obedient to week frail emasculated men who run the government because THEY are the only ones with guns.

Here we have super duty trucks that enable a man to make a profit that provides for his family so he does not need the Government to powder his 'swamp butt' each day:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Funny EC's in other countries can get away with small vans with small engines, yet it cannot be done in America.
> 
> Only a 8L v12 with dual turbochargers can do the job in 'Murica.
> 
> I'm not sayin the transit connect isn't a POS, but classifying anything under 5L/v8 as a POS is dumb.



Our shop has about 12 f550's most of them are loaded down with 1500lbs of rusty garbage, mainly used for commuting and a reason to show up late and go home early. Because we have a big yard we keep them in. No one takes them home. 



When's lunch?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> When's lunch?





















Mmmmmmm!!!!!!, a good lunch......


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

drspec said:


> I have had one since March of last year and have had no problems with it.
> 
> It stays pretty loaded down and I have about 80% of the tools and material I kept on my E250.
> 
> The only thing Ive noticed is my tires wearing fast. Currently I need to *replace the front 2 tires, but the rear ones still look like new*.


thats because you don't rotate your tires


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Who cares what emasculated men do in other country's where their masters tell them when they can piss.
> 
> We have 120 years of trial and era and know what it takes to create a machine that will take a beating and still start at 200,000 miles when it's -74 f.
> 
> ...


Your manhood is judged by the size of your truck? :laughing::laughing:

The size of one's truck is inversely proportional to the size of one's ####.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have worked out of everything from a Jeep Wrangler to a one ton stretched van. This is my daily driver now and I love it. I guess I'm "week", frail and emasculated.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Funny EC's in other countries can get away with small vans with small engines, yet it cannot be done in America.
> 
> Only a 8L v12 with dual turbochargers can do the job in 'Murica.
> 
> I'm not sayin the transit connect isn't a POS, but classifying anything under 5L/v8 as a POS is dumb.



it's called the small penis syndrome and most men in america suffer from it

As far as the Connect being a POS....sure it is...but everything is these days

I much prefer driving something that gets over 20 mpg, is easy to work out of and super easy to park, than the E250 or other comparable vans out there. I just sold 1 of my E250s and cant wait to get rid of the other one I have.

My next purchase is going to be either a Promaster or a full size Transit.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would like to work out of something smaller, but too many parts and tools to carry for service work. If you can make it work with the smaller vehicle, good for you and your wallet. Nothing better than more money left over at the end of the day. Is the new full sized Transit out yet?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Who cares what emasculated men do in other country's where their masters tell them when they can piss.
> 
> We have 120 years of trial and era and know what it takes to create a machine that will take a beating and still start at 200,000 miles when it's -74 f.
> 
> ...


Harry,

are you going full ****** again?

when do we get the rant about homosexual actors and killing dogs?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Who cares what emasculated men do in other country's where their masters tell them when they can piss.
> 
> We have 120 years of trial and era and know what it takes to create a machine that will take a beating and still start at 200,000 miles when it's -74 f.
> 
> ...


:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> it's called the small penis syndrome and most men in america suffer from it
> 
> As far as the Connect being a POS....sure it is...but everything is these days
> 
> ...


No, you're not a man if you don't drive an E250.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> No, you're not a man if you don't drive an E250.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Who cares what emasculated men do in other country's where their masters tell them when they can piss.
> 
> We have 120 years of trial and era and know what it takes to create a machine that will take a beating and still start at 200,000 miles when it's -74 f.
> 
> ...


Can we get a sticky?

Best post EVER :thumbup:

Brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Who cares what emasculated men do in other country's where their masters tell them when they can piss.
> 
> We have 120 years of trial and era and know what it takes to create a machine that will take a beating and still start at 200,000 miles when it's -74 f.
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> You're an idiot.


Just having some fun bro get over it...:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If I need a testosterone fix, I'm buying this:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> I have worked out of everything from a Jeep Wrangler to a one ton stretched van. This is my daily driver now and I love it. I guess I'm "week", frail and emasculated.


Not what I'm saying, there is nothing wrong with your truck.

What I'm talking about is the transit, the transit is just an experiment and a bad one at that, it is being sold as a heavy-duty work truck when in fact it will never be one unless you want to pay 40k to buy one and god knows how much for repairs and down time.

We already have 120 years of building heavy-duty work trucks with the proper engine and transmission that can take a beating for 2-300,000 miles with minimal down time for repairs.

What we should be doing is kicking and screaming about the price of gasoline and a better transmissions, geared to save fuel,,Dodge has an 8 speed in their ram pickups from what I understand they get very good mileage.

When driving on the highway look in the transit you're almost sitting on the ground and have very little protecting you in a crash, sitting like that you are in the crash zone in every type of crash, in a normal truck you are mostly above the crash zone and stand a better chance.

Now that the tansit has been out for a few years I'll bet the crash statistics are scary compared to full sized work trucks.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Wtf are you talking about? My first vehicle was a ford Aerostar cargo van that was an ex fleet vehicle for a security company with well over 200000 miles. Chevy used to have the astrovan cargo van. This is no recent thing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Not what I'm saying, there is nothing wrong with your truck.
> 
> What I'm talking about is the transit, the transit is just an experiment and a bad one at that, it is being sold as a heavy-duty work truck when in fact it will never be one unless you want to pay 40k to buy one and god knows how much for repairs and down time.
> 
> ...


Little early to be drinking, isn't it Harry?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Little early to be drinking, isn't it Harry?


It's father's day, let him drink!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Little early to be drinking, isn't it Harry?


I'm working today.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> What we should be doing is kicking and screaming about the price of gasoline


The price of gasoline is still really cheap.. we're just too dependant on it and use too much of it. 

We should be kicking and screaming that the oil companies, the government and big business in general hold us hostage to keep the oil addiction rampant and profits on an upward trajectory. 

It's time for a wake up call... America and Canada need a good smack in the face or we're going to get left behind. Even UAE realizes this oil thing isn't going to last much longer and it's time to change!



> *Oil-rich United Arab Emirates aims to be a sustainable energy pioneer*
> 
> Imagine if you and your extended family were digging in the backyard and found something valuable like, say, 10% of the world's oil reserves. That's the story of the United Arab Emirates (UAE), a small country with big assets and bigger ambitions.
> 
> UAE should be a powerful defender of the status quo on energy use. Denying climate change would also make tremendous sense. But this country is attempting a pivot of historic proportions, trying to build a oil-free future in the desert. UAE has become a major player in clean technologies, funding large-scale renewable energy projects around the world, and investing millions in fundamental research (in partnership with MIT) in energy, water, microelectronics, advanced materials, and transportation systems.


While we're bragging over who's monster truck sucks the most oil and farts the most carbon dioxide, the rest of the world is thinking about the future and planning.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> I'm working today.:thumbsup:


I stand by my original statement. :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I stand by my original statement. :laughing:


Thanks for rubbing it in....:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Screw the little patsy vans, real men go to work in one of these


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Not what I'm saying, there is nothing wrong with your truck.
> 
> What I'm talking about is the transit, the transit is just an experiment and a bad one at that, it is being sold as a heavy-duty work truck when in fact it will never be one unless you want to pay 40k to buy one and god knows how much for repairs and down time.
> 
> ...


Are you ever truthful or accurate in your insane rantings? No, of course not. 

But the Transit does not cost $40K, is not being marketed as a heavy duty vehicle, and the vast majority of work trucks don't last 200K or more miles.

Furthermore, this supposed 120 years of experience has produced some of the worst scrap heaps ever to be driven. I wouldn't be boasting too much about the American automotive industry.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

99cents said:


> Hummers are for trophy wives to drive to the mall.


Not always the case.:thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> Our shop has about 12 f550's most of them are loaded down with 1500lbs of rusty garbage, mainly used for commuting and a reason to show up late and go home early.


That must be a really manly company.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The price of gasoline is still really cheap.. we're just too dependant on it and use too much of it.
> 
> We should be kicking and screaming that the oil companies, the government and big business in general hold us hostage to keep the oil addiction rampant and profits on an upward trajectory.
> 
> ...


Dude, seriously, just go away. Nobody cares. It's so boring.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MTW said:


> That must be a really manly company.



If wasting company time and money is manly then were the manliest. 


When's lunch?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> Dude, seriously, just go away. Nobody cares. It's so boring.


:thumbsup:

Oil has replaced the auto industry as the single biggest contributor of federal taxes in this nation. And that doesn't include provincial royalties.

No oil money, no social programs. It's as simple as that. 

No oil money and all the migrants from BC working in Alberta go home. Who has a job for them?

Granola eaters are the first to complain about oil and the first to complain about spending cuts to social programs. Where do they think the money comes from? It doesn't come from selling hipster trinkets at the farmer's market.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone make a 4WD van with decent ground clearance? We need to switch over vehicles because we use Explorers that are getting beat to hell and get stuck on construction sites.

We actually thought about Jeeps but they would probably suck on really long rides.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> I'm working today.:thumbsup:


A real man can drink and work at the same time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The perfect service vehicle so that you can bill for more than 4 hrs a day due to travel time loss.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Big John said:


> Does anyone make a 4WD van with decent ground clearance? We need to switch over vehicles because we use Explorers that are getting beat to hell and get stuck on construction sites.
> 
> We actually thought about Jeeps but they would probably suck on really long rides.


Truck with a contractor canopy or service box.

Jeep Wranglers suck on the highway. If you want a decent SUV that can go off road, buy an Xterra.

Don't even think of working out of a Suburban or Expedition. They suck.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

99cents said:


> ...Buy an Xterra.
> 
> Don't even think of working out of a Suburban or Expedition. They suck.


 Nobody want's Xterras because they don't think the frame will handle it or there's not enough cargo space and we've actually been leaning towards Suburbans or Expeditions. :lol: 

What's wrong with those?

The owner actually originally wanted a Transit, but we didn't think they were near rugged enough. We also gotta haul trailers.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Oil has replaced the auto industry as the single biggest contributor of federal taxes in this nation. And that doesn't include provincial royalties.
> 
> ...


Our social programs are funded from a variety of sources. They were funded when gasoline was $1.00 a gallon just as much as now, where it's $4.00 a gallon.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Big John said:


> Does anyone make a 4WD van with decent ground clearance? We need to switch over vehicles because we use Explorers that are getting beat to hell and get stuck on construction sites.
> 
> We actually thought about Jeeps but they would probably suck on really long rides.


Would this work?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I shot this video to demonstrate how I get the crew to the jobsite in rapid style.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Big John said:


> Nobody want's Xterras because they don't think the frame will handle it or there's not enough cargo space and we've actually been leaning towards Suburbans or Expeditions. :lol:
> 
> What's wrong with those?
> 
> The owner actually originally wanted a Transit, but we didn't think they were near rugged enough. We also gotta haul trailers.


Xterra is built on a Frontier frame. 

Are you just carrying people or tools and material as well? I worked for a guy who tried to make a service truck out of an Expedition. Crawling in and out of that thing to find trinkets and gadgets was a complete PITA. Just about had to unload the damn thing just to get to the breaker bins.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> We have 120 years of trial and era and know what it takes to create a machine that will take a beating and still start at 200,000 miles when it's -74 f.
> Here we have super duty trucks that enable a man to make a profit that provides for his family so he does not need the Government to powder his 'swamp butt' each day:laughing:


Will this fit your requirements:whistling2:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

On my way back from the dealer with my new service vehicle.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> We already have 120 years of building heavy-duty work trucks with the proper engine and transmission that can take a beating for 2-300,000 miles with minimal down time for repairs.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

all we want is a work vehicle with the space of a KUV, the ruggedness of a Land Rover or Jeep (with 12k winch), the towing of a Cummins 3500 and the gas mileage of a Prius.. dont know why the car companies cant figure it out?!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

E350......60 mph t bone crash. Still drove home without leaking any fluids

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> Are you ever truthful or accurate in your insane rantings? No, of course not.
> 
> But the Transit does not cost $40K, is not being marketed as a heavy duty vehicle, and the vast majority of work trucks don't last 200K or more miles.
> 
> Furthermore, this supposed 120 years of experience has produced some of the worst scrap heaps ever to be driven. I wouldn't be boasting too much about the American automotive industry.


You're simply pissed of because you bought a 4.6 liter 8 that is the bottom of the line....:laughing:

My American made scrap heap is 10 years old with 157,200 miles and has plowed each winter, starts right up every day, I just put in the third alternator and set of pads and rotors no other issues, also it's paid for it's self several times.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


>


:sleep1:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> :sleep1:


oh men going to work and making a profit for their families so they don't need the government to powder their swamp butts each day NOW makes you sleepy now? :laughing:



Black Dog said:


> Sorry but we are not week frail emasculated men who are obedient to week frail emasculated men who run the government because THEY are the only ones with guns.
> 
> Here we have super duty trucks that enable a man to make a profit that provides for his family so he does not need the Government to powder his 'swamp butt' each day:laughing:


People in other countries do MUCH more with MUCH less every day... :whistling2:

But those trucks that last longer than most foreigners life expectancies could never do the same thing in Murica when made by Muricans.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> People in other countries do MUCH more with MUCH less every day... :whistling2:
> 
> .


Yeah like take August off...:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> oh men going to work and making a profit for their families so they don't need the government to powder their swamp butts each day NOW makes you sleepy now? :laughing:
> 
> 
> People in other countries do MUCH more with MUCH less every day... :whistling2:
> ...


You been out on your own for what? 1 yr now? Wish I could see your musings after 29 more years of it............ Bet they will change over time.. 

I know this cause all I used to want to discuss loong ago was sex,drugs, and rock and roll, and of course surf.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> Nobody want's Xterras because they don't think the frame will handle it or there's not enough cargo space and we've actually been leaning towards Suburbans or Expeditions. :lol:
> 
> What's wrong with those?
> 
> The owner actually originally wanted a Transit, but we didn't think they were near rugged enough. We also gotta haul trailers.


Hard to argue with an extended cab 1/2 ton truck with a contractor cap. Should be cheaper than an suv with more usable space and more rugged.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> You been out on your own for what? 1 yr now? Wish I could see your musings after 29 more years of it............ Bet they will change over time..


Yeah I'll probably turn old and senile and say everything from the 2010's - 20's was the best stuff ever made.. All the modern stuff is all cheap crap made in America (the future China). 

I remember back when a trucks had a 80KW electric motors. Now those were trucks, not like these modern wimpy 50KW electric trucks.. real men drive real trucks with real big electric motors!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

What is this thread about now? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What are the tow caps capacities for the transit, promastr? Are they anything close to the econoline or tradesman?

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> What is this thread about now?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

It's about mWeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> It's about mWeeeeeeeeeeeee!


:laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

In all seriousness, I lived in Germany for three years. Full sized truck don't exist and electotechnicians drive station wagons and medium sized vans. Gas was about a 1.55€ a liter. People do everything in station wagons. If you don't need a station wagon you drive a hatchback. 

Refrigerators are tiny, only designed to hold two days of fresh food from market. No freezers. No dryers either, hang those rags even it the winter. 

The only thing that big over there is recycling bins.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I paided three times as much for a third of the electricity also.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> In all seriousness, I lived in Germany for three years. Full sized truck don't exist and electotechnicians drive station wagons and medium sized vans. Gas was about a 1.55€ a liter. People do everything in station wagons. If you don't need a station wagon you drive a hatchback.
> 
> Refrigerators are tiny, only designed to hold two days of fresh food from market. No freezers. No dryers either, hang those rags even it the winter.
> 
> The only thing that big over there is recycling bins.


The horror ....:laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I enjoyed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> E350......60 mph t bone crash. Still drove home without leaking any fluids


You or the truck?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

99cents said:


> You or the truck?


Both of us

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Both of us
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Not bad for a 6mph crash


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Went to go look at the NV200 today. I'm pretty sure that I'm going to buy it. It's more spacious than I would have thought. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Went to go look at the NV200 today. I'm pretty sure that I'm going to buy it. It's more spacious than I would have thought.


What kind of mileage does it get?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Ram c/v seems to be the best choice right now in compact. Good payload, towing, and mpg. It's a 6cylinder, gets 20+ mpg fully loaded, and has beefy springs and brakes. And it looks normal. 

I'm might be upgrading soon. They have an incentive right now for $ towards up fits for commercial buyers.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

And I don't know what Dodge is like these days, but last year when I bought my Ram 1500, I got $14,000 off the sticker price. I wanted a used truck, but new was actually cheaper!

I'd buy one of those Ram c/v's to drive around doing quotes, checking on guys, dropping off materials and doing the odd job. Looks like a Caravan, which we also own and is a joy.. I'd buy another Caravan.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

The transit is so slow it's dangerous. It should be equipped with a t28 turbo.

You can't even put a 6' ladder inside it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Saw an ADT (alarm company) transit connect today, had a 6" pvc running the centre of the roof rack, and had a drop down ladder rack on each side of the pipe. It actually looked really good. 

Depending on the business, I think the machine could be a good choice. 










Obviously some bean counters agree.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Saw an ADT (alarm company) transit connect today, had a 6" pvc running the centre of the roof rack, and had a drop down ladder rack on each side of the pipe. It actually looked really good. Depending on the business, I think the machine could be a good choice. Obviously some bean counters agree.


The fuel savings will pay the for lease !


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

MTW said:


> What kind of mileage does it get?


Epa estimates 25 city, 26 highway. One salesman was claiming that his customers were telling him that it gets around 30mpg on the highway. Not sure if I buy that. Guess that I'll see. 


I_get_shocked said:


> The transit is so slow it's dangerous. It should be equipped with a t28 turbo.
> 
> You can't even put a 6' ladder inside it.


They make an extended version now that will. Like the NV200

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> And I don't know what Dodge is like these days, but last year when I bought my Ram 1500, I got $14,000 off the sticker price. I wanted a used truck, but new was actually cheaper! I'd buy one of those Ram c/v's to drive around doing quotes, checking on guys, dropping off materials and doing the odd job. Looks like a Caravan, which we also own and is a joy.. I'd buy another Caravan.



That C/V payloads higher then their 1500. You could run service out of it for sure.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 31, 2008)

When you buy a Transit it comes with a lifetime supply of boot polish, though.

:whistling2:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I ended up buying an NV200 a couple of days ago. Here's what my fuel economy is so far today. Mostly highway miles. Also the engine isn't exactly broken in.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I ended up buying an NV200 a couple of days ago. Here's what my fuel economy is so far today. Mostly highway miles. Also the engine isn't exactly broken in.


Nice. You liking it so far? I took a look at the C/V's the other day. I'm not sure what to do. :laughing:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I'm liking it so far. I've got some tools and material in there but its by no means loaded up. So it's a bit early to tell. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

On a trip down to Pennsylvania this week, I got 18.71 mpg with my Sprinter. Threw that out there for comparison. Heavily loaded, 100k miles on the odometer.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I work out of a Transit Connect.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> I work out of a Transit Connect.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I ended up buying an NV200 a couple of days ago. Here's what my fuel economy is so far today. Mostly highway miles. Also the engine isn't exactly broken in. Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


How is it?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> How is it?


They appear to be a good vehicle.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> They appear to be a good vehicle.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I like it. Now that I have it a bit more loaded up I'm averaging 23.5 mpg.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I like it. Now that I have it a bit more loaded up I'm averaging 23.5 mpg.


Mostly service work?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

AllWIRES said:


> Mostly service work?


Pretty much, I'm a side jobber. Got to start somewhere.

The one time that I had it really loaded it felt a little sluggish. 

My boss is picking up the extended transit with a 1.6 ecoboost. I can't wait to see how they directly compare.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I like it. Now that I have it a bit more loaded up I'm averaging 23.5 mpg.


Ladder rack on top? What if any type of shelving do you have in the van?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Ladder rack on top? What if any type of shelving do you have in the van?






Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've heard from other transit connect owners that they tend to go through brakes and tires when loaded. Keep that in mind.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Ladder rack on top? What if any type of shelving do you have in the van?


I have Adrian steel shelves down one side, the wire bulkhead, and a ladder rack. Really need a pipe holder though.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd really like to give one of the small rigs a shot. I'd like to work towards being more efficient and organized, and sometimes I wonder if the 1 ton extended van isn't a hindrance to that. Im a big fan of efficiency. Having to climb into the back is a pain in the butt, and after reading the Canuckistani's service call kit thread, I wonder if that isn't the way to go. Have the basics that you need everywhere on the shelves, and then have kits using dewalt t-stak boxes or some such setup for tasks and whatnot. The increase in gas mileage would be a big bonus too. Worst case scenario you can always hitch a small utility trailer behind the thing for more stock/conduit or whatever. Hmmmm.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Keep in mind that you can't tow with the nv200.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Commando, maybe something mid sized might be the way to go where supply houses are fewer up there. That new ford looks good. Stand up height will grow on you. The sprinter has a new four cylinder diesel with even better mileage that would work well for a smaller vehicle. I suspect any of the three of those vans would be a good choice. Went to the Mercedes dealer for the first time and found my favorite Sprinter mechanic had made the move there a couple years ago, so they'll get my dollars from now on.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Keep in mind that you can't tow with the nv200.


Didn't realize that....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

AllWIRES said:


> Didn't realize that....


Yeah, its due to the CVT. I'm interested to see how it holds up.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

The Ram CV seems to be the best choice right now in the small van realm. Any CV owners out there?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> The Ram CV seems to be the best choice right now in the small van realm.


Because?


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Another option just hitting the lots is the 2015 chevy city express. It is Chevys direct competitor for the transit connect. 

Jeff


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

piette said:


> Another option just hitting the lots is the 2015 chevy city express. It is Chevys direct competitor for the transit connect.
> 
> Jeff


Its an NV200 with a chevy bowtie


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have 2 isuzu npr's one with a utility body and the other has an enclosed utility body. They are both w4500s with the 4.9l diesel. They both get between 19-22mpgs and can haul anything you need. DriveAbility is great turning radius is unreal


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Commando, maybe something mid sized might be the way to go where supply houses are fewer up there. That new ford looks good. Stand up height will grow on you. The sprinter has a new four cylinder diesel with even better mileage that would work well for a smaller vehicle. I suspect any of the three of those vans would be a good choice. Went to the Mercedes dealer for the first time and found my favorite Sprinter mechanic had made the move there a couple years ago, so they'll get my dollars from now on.


True. I would kill for a base Sprinter but the $$$$ is quite hard to justify. We have 1200 sq ft or so of shop space with stock, so normal
ly we have supply houses deliver to us versus driving to them. Saves tons of wasted labor driving to supply houses or big box and waiting. We'd still run a full size van or truck. More mental masturbation than anything else. :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What'd I'd really like is one of those Isuzu's with a crew cab for the kids, utility body or box out back and lift for the generators. I think I'll take one year without payments...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I want me some brand new unused 1982 '' Datsun'' pickup trucks with side boxes and pipe racks that run on leaded gas and run without glitch for two decades like how they did......


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Except that around here you'll walk out to use it one morning and find nothing but a brown pile of rust. Not to take away from their mechanical reliability.


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> What'd I'd really like is one of those Isuzu's with a crew cab for the kids, utility body or box out back and lift for the generators. I think I'll take one year without payments...


That's my plan for my next truck is the crew cab with the box on the back with the outside storage boxes like a utilimaster.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thoughts of not losing gas mileage I have now but having more room is intriguing.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Niven8 said:


> I have 2 isuzu npr's one with a utility body and the other has an enclosed utility body. They are both w4500s with the 4.9l diesel. They both get between 19-22mpgs and can haul anything you need. DriveAbility is great turning radius is unreal


That's awesome.. I have a dodge ram truck with a tradesman canopy and bedslide now.. love it, but the next truck I get for the company will be one of those box truck setups! I need a supply house on wheels! I'll get one of those the day I hire a journeyman to work on his own. 



Niven8 said:


> That's my plan for my next truck is the crew cab with the box on the back with the outside storage boxes like a utilimaster.


Have any pictures of this type of model? Sounds interesting but I'm not familiar with the setup.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Something like this:

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2014-ISUZU-NPR-HD-112310391


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2014-ISUZU-NPR-HD-112310391


Exactly


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2014-ISUZU-NPR-HD-112310391


I think the Queen Mary must have a tighter turning radius than that barge. I can't imagine trying to pull into someone's driveway with that.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Need the big foghorn to go with it. I live on a narrow street and I'd have a tough time putting that in my driveway. Nice rig though.


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I think the Queen Mary must have a tighter turning radius than that barge. I can't imagine trying to pull into someone's driveway with that.


You haven't driven one than. Steering is insanely tight I have a nursing home in boston I service and the npr navigates the parking garage better than my old chevy express did


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a rental gmc cabover for a day and it was maneurable. The extra cab length of a crew version might lose some of that, have to drive one.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd pass on the crew cab, but that utility body npr looks great. Little pricey though, but if someone has the business to pay or it, it's perfect!


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'd pass on the crew cab, but that utility body npr looks great. Little pricey though, but if someone has the business to pay or it, it's perfect!


I agree a little pricey from the start but on the back end my 2000 npr has 513,000 on the old ticker. The utility body I getting a little rough but only significant issue I've had with it was the turbo burnt up which I replaced with a used one for $600 200,000 miles ago. The 2009 had issues with the king pins early but those are straightened out and that now has 120k on the ticker. I can honestly say I'll never go back to a full sized econoline or express. But I do really like the looks of that ram promaster if they offered that with a full size cummins I would be in on that.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Well, I have just shy of 8k miles on my NV200 and the front tires already have significant wear. From what I read you're lucky to get 20k. The best part is that this size tire is very hard to find in the us so Nissan is one of the few options and thy charge at least $150 a piece. For a 15" tire. 

Kind of kills any savings over a transit connect. Wouldn't have bought this thing knowing that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Well, I have just shy of 8k miles on my NV200 and the front tires already have significant wear. From what I read you're lucky to get 20k. The best part is that this size tire is very hard to find in the us so Nissan is one of the few options and thy charge at least $150 a piece. For a 15" tire.
> 
> Kind of kills any savings over a transit connect. Wouldn't have bought this thing knowing that.


Any idea of the cause of the excessive wear? Sounds like a junk tire to me.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Well, I have just shy of 8k miles on my NV200 and the front tires already have significant wear. From what I read you're lucky to get 20k. The best part is that this size tire is very hard to find in the us so Nissan is one of the few options and thy charge at least $150 a piece. For a 15" tire.
> 
> Kind of kills any savings over a transit connect. Wouldn't have bought this thing knowing that.


Trade it in or get bigger rims for a standard sized tire.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

No clue, sounds like nissan is using tires that are too small for the vehicle. 

Could just be a junk tire. I've found one replacement that meets the load requirements. But they're still 150 a piece. Might just bite the bullet and get new rims and tires when these do wear out.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Trade it in or get bigger rims for a standard sized tire.


It's not so much the size that isn't standard but the load requirement rating at that size from the sound of things. 

Seems to be more options at the next size up.

I'm hoping that with chevy also selling this van that there will be more options in the near future.


----------

